# mtd rear grass catcher to buy



## jwpstore (Oct 31, 2015)

I have a Montgomery Ward lawn tractor. Model number is TMO-3396102. 

I just replaced some spindles, pulleys and the tractor runs great. Can anyone tell me what kind (make/model number/etc) of rear grass catcher I need for this tractor? The rear of the tractor only has a few holes maybe for a ball hitch?

Thank you.... John


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Sorry about the late response, I usually enter the site on my phone. The grass/leaf catcher is 89-35111R. Most MTD leaf catchers for a 38" or 42" deck will work. They bolt onto the rear of the frame using the original 4 or 6 bolts.


----------

